# 6 month old v



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

Anyone have any advice about adopting a 6 month old vizsla vs getting an 8 week old puppy? Will my lifelong bond be greater with the dog if i get it younger, or will the 6 month old adapt and bond equally as well. 

thanks


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

IMO the puppy stage is pretty stressing on U and the dog if never had a puppy before. 

6 month Vs are not fully mature and there is still lots of time to bond.
We have a 5 month old (got him @ 7.5 weeks) and have seen him grow and mature :-X, perhaps the bond is a little stronger and I trust him off leash (not all the time). Perhaps we can predict each other more.

Question is adopting a 6 month old vs buying a puppy? In this case I would adopt the 6 month old.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I adopted my dog, Willie, out of the dog pound when he was approximately two years old. I'm a lifelong dog owner, and I don't believe I've ever had a stronger human-dog bond than what I have with my Willie Boy! 

So to answer your question, the six-month-old will bond with you equally as well. I would not hesitate. Be kind to him and love him, and he will love you right back. 

p.s. With a six-month-old, you have already missed some of the more trying parts of puppyhood, just like datacan said.


----------



## East0352 (Jul 24, 2011)

I adopted my WH-Viszla when he was 6 months and I was worried about bonding also. I haven't had any problems. He loves everyone but I'm the one he saves his special love bite for. LOL. I'd go with the 6 month. 

On top of that, River is up for adoption if anyone would like him. He will be 2 in Nov, but is still maturing and will bond with a new owner. He loves everybody, especially the person that feeds him. I have to move to Germany and don't want to risk not finding a home because I have too many dogs. He is free to a good and caring home.


----------

